# Stripping Paint



## kylejamers (Feb 9, 2010)

If you guys were to strip the paint on an older frame - what product or process would you recommend? Ideally, I'd like to set the frame in a tank and allow the solution to do most of the work.


----------



## mytrekex8 (Jan 7, 2011)

kylejamers said:


> If you guys were to strip the paint on an older frame - what product or process would you recommend? Ideally, I'd like to set the frame in a tank and allow the solution to do most of the work.


Media blast with 120 grit aluminum ozide.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

This is not the funnest thing you can with a frame but I have used a product called "Stip-eze" with good results.......it comes in a can and has the consistancy of goo. 20 minutes after painting it on the paint starts to flake after which you will most likely need to apply it again for a total of at least three applications............make sure you wear eye protections and rubber gloves and work in a well ventilated area, this stuff burns.......hope this helps.


----------



## Andy FitzGibbon (Jul 7, 2007)

"Aircraft Remover", sold at most auto parts stores. Very potent (and smelly). Wear two pairs of nitrile gloves, and replace them when you start to feel the burn in your hands.
Some engine shops have a hot blast cabinet that will take some kinds of paint off, but they usually won't touch baked-on or epoxy finishes.
Media blasting is OK for cleaning up after the stripping chemical, but some paints are so tough that you can eat away frame material while trying to blast them off (particularly aluminum).
There are a lot of threads here devoted to this topic, do a search for a lot more good information.
Andy


----------



## ironmule (Aug 13, 2010)

i use Aircraft Remover on many bike frames/automotive projects and it seems to work the best. Poor/brush on, wait 10 minutes, then hose off. it usually gets down to bare metal with one coat, may have to reapply in a few areas. After that, you either scuff the frame with steel wool, wire wheel, sand paper. my frame is aluminum, i wish i did not scuff it, it made it too shiny, i like the raw aluminum look.


----------



## kylejamers (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. I tried searching - didn't turn up much. Keywords > me.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

How about removing powder coating?


----------



## ironmule (Aug 13, 2010)

Rob M. said:


> How about removing powder coating?


Aircraft Remover will work, but it will take a few more coats. Media/sand blast would be the better choice. Or burn it off with a handheld torch(environmentally bad, and stinks...)


----------



## ericg2000 (Jun 21, 2010)

what about this stuff

*Motsenbocker's Lift Off - Acrylic, Enamel and Spray Paint Remover*

i read on another forum this stuff worked. anyone have any success or input?


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

that stripper crap is way too gross and ineffective to be worth messing with. its also frustrating to have to keep reapplying it due to how inconsistently it works. believe me ive used it plenty and im done with that. take it to a powdercoater and have them blast it or chemical dip it. i just paid $40 to have my sunday chemical dipped.


----------



## graviT (Aug 9, 2009)

We use a cutting torch to remove powdercoat. It takes a little practice but the oxidizing flame takes the powdercoat right off without heating the frame too much, smoking or creating many noxious fumes. Follow that up with mediablasting to remove the burnt residue. Trying to mediablast powdercoat without burning it first is an exercise in frustration. 

I don't have any data to back this up but it seems to me that this process is a lot more environmental that any of the chemical strippers mentioned in this thread.


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

*gasket remover*



Rob M. said:


> How about removing powder coating?


Gasket remover works well.


----------



## VMBA (Mar 30, 2008)

*stripping a frame to raw aluminum*

Anyone have any experience on stripping a aluminum frame and leaving it raw? Any recommendations for shops which could do this? Thanks.


----------

